# Cerimonial Swords



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 22:37:17 -0500*
A couple friends of mine are looking for one of the rapiers carried on
parade by officer‘s to give as a gift.  Currently the best price they have
found is in the $300 range.  Does anybody here know of better prices?
Thanks.
Ian McGregor
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

